

Hmm... $61 for OpenOffice on eBay. Maybe I should get in on this. - rms
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150160767338

======
rms
Seems like you could make at most a couple hundred dollars doing this, there
really can't be that much of a market for downloads of OpenOffice and other
GPL software. And any competition at all will quickly drive the price to the
market price, free.

Still might make a good excuse to try Auctomatic.

~~~
Xichekolas
I dunno... there were 25 bids on that auction. Unless we are missing
something, there might just be that many stupid people out there. At least
enough to support you and me.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Yeah, but do you want to make money ripping off stupid people?

~~~
BrandonM
Are you really ripping them off if they value the product at that price and
are buying something they would have otherwise never heard of?

~~~
reitzensteinm
Well, if the people who are buying it don't know enough about computers and
just want the office program that they are used to using, then I'd argue yes.
I have absolutely no doubt that millions of people would look at that auction
and believe it to be selling Microsoft Office, many people in my family are
certainly in that group.

If you setup the auction to sell a cheap Office alternative and make it clear
that it's not Microsoft Office, then that's not a rip off, but if you just
want to catch people that don't know better, then I think it is.

------
andyn
Not so stupid, I'm sure there are a lot of people who judge the quality of
software by its price.

The more I look at this auction, the more I'm in awe of it's dastardly
brilliance. You don't actually get anything from the auction, you just get
emailed a link to a special "download site".

